# Grausame Natur



## Teichfreund (11. Juli 2008)

Jetzt habe ich seit einer Woche bereits meine FZ50 und wollte einmal ein paar Fotos damit machen. Also geht man an den Teich und fängt ein paar Molchlarven. Als ich meine Kamera dann endlich einsatzbereit hatte, macht es schnapp im Wasser und ein kleiner Kammmolch schnappt sich den kleinen __ Teichmolch. 

     



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass die Kammmolchlarven solch große Tiere auf dem Speiseplan haben.
Nachdem ich den Kammmolch dann noch gefangen habe, hat er den kleinen Teichmolch wieder losgelassen und mir auf die Hand gespuckt (das Ferkel).
Die Größenunterschiede sind schon beachtlich.
 

Nachdem ich die beiden wieder ins Wasser gelassen habe, hat es keine 2 Sekunden gedauert, da ist der arme Teichmolch von einem __ Rückenschwimmer, den ich mit ins Wasser bekommen habe, hart attackiert und geklammert worden. Auch das hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Rückenschwimmer so ihre Beute fangen und über den Jordan schicken.
Bildmitte: 
   

Der kleine Teichmolch ist zwar wieder frei, da ich dem Rückenschwimmer die Jagd versaut habe, die Chance wird allerdings groß sein, dass er sein Jugendstadium nicht überleben wird. Eigentlich schade. Aber so ist sie halt, unsere Natur.


Vor kurzem habe ich mich noch gewundert, dass ich dieses Jahr recht wenige Teichmolchlarven im Teich sehe. Da ich allerdings das erste mal und dann auch noch sehr viele Kammmolchlarven habe, verstehe ich jetzt den Hintergrund.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

Servus Markus

Danke für die hervoragenden Fotos und die super Doku  

Ja leider, fressen und gefressen werden. So ist das Leben.


----------



## elkop (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

da ist dir eine super-doku gelungen, markus. sowas bekommt man auch nicht alle tage vor die linse.

lg elke


----------



## Berndt (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

Hallo,

schau auf mein "Benutzerfoto", hab leider das Original nicht auf diesem PC. Diese Tiere sind keine reinen __ Pflanzenfresser.... *g* ("nur" mit einer FZ 30 fotografiert).

LG Berndt


doch gefunden:Molch frisst Frosch


----------



## Frank (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

Hallo Berndt,

hab gerade mal nachgesehen.
Kann es sein, das der Frosch auf deinem Foto aber schon etwas länger tot war?
Sieht alles irgendwie nicht mehr so ... ganz frisch aus.   

Aber egal, trotzdem beweist es, das ein Molch nicht nur Pflanzen frisst.


----------



## Henric (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

Tolle Fotos!
In meinem Teich leben auch sehr viele __ Molche ( Berg-,Kamm-und __ Teichmolch)
Das könnte auch der Grund dafür sein weshalb sich hier keine __ Frösche ansiedeln.Ich habe schon lange die Vermutung gehabt das die Molche Laich und Kaulquappen der Frösche komplett wegfuttern.Aber egal,ich bin sehr stolz auf meine Molche! Vor allem auf die herrlichen Kammmolche! Das sind meine kleinen Favoriten!


----------



## Kareem (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

Hallo,
TOP Bilder....in meinem Teich leben derzeit nur Algen *gg*


----------



## elkop (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

@henric:

bei mir, in meinem miniteich, gabs krötenquappen, froschquappen und zwei __ molche, deren kinder jetzt, wo die krötlein und fröschlein ausgezogen sind, am heranwachsen sind und meinen miniteich fast ganz für sich alleine haben.

liebe grüße 
aus der buckligen welt
elke


----------



## Beatle (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*

Danke für die Super Bilder. Jetzt wissen wir, dass wir auch __ Molche haben!

Fressen diese eigentlich auch Fischbabys (wir könnten ein paar tausend Bitterlinge weniger vertragen) ?


----------



## gerd99 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Grausame Natur*



			
				Henric schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle Fotos!
> In meinem Teich leben auch sehr viele __ Molche ( Berg-,Kamm-und __ Teichmolch)
> Das könnte auch der Grund dafür sein weshalb sich hier keine __ Frösche ansiedeln.Ich habe schon lange die Vermutung gehabt das die Molche Laich und Kaulquappen der Frösche komplett wegfuttern.Aber egal,ich bin sehr stolz auf meine Molche! Vor allem auf die herrlichen Kammmolche! Das sind meine kleinen Favoriten!



Die Chance der Kaulquappen der Teichfrösche ist nur die, dass die Molche spätestens Ende Juni den Teich wieder verlassen und sich dem "erdischen" zu wenden. Da die Fischäute an ihren Zehen verschwunden sind, könnten sie jetzt wohl kaum mehr schwimmen. Ich habe einmal Kaulquappen in ein Laichbecken (alte Aquariumbestände) gesteckt. Die Molche sind wie Wölfe um das Laichbecken geschwommen.  Ich musste die Kaulquappen (vom __ Teichfrosch) in sichere Behälter retten. Diese Kaulquappen brauchen ja fast den Sommer bis zu Herbst, damit die Beinchen wachsen und sie als Frosch in die Winterpause (unter Wasser) gehen können. Obwohl sie aus einer Brut sind, werden sie sehr schnell unterschiedlich groß.
Allerdings lärmen die Froschmänner Ende Mai bis Ende Juni ganz schön  
Mir sind diese mehr an Herz gewachsen. Sie lassen sich so gut beobachten. Besonders wenn sie bei mir in den __ Sommerflieder springen um den ein oder anderen Schetterling zu fangen. Außerdem sind es *Dauergäste* im Teich und sonnen sich sehr gern auf den Seerosenblättern. Bei der augenblicklichen Temperatur kann man richtig neidisch werden.

Aber ich glaube nicht, dass mich die Seerosenblätter tragen werden.  

Die Molche kommen mit Sicherheit nächste Jahr wieder zum Laichen in den Teich (meist im Sumpfbeet).


----------

